# Elk Grove Swap



## PlasticNerd (Mar 13, 2022)

Not a bad turn out!! Mostly sellers doing the buying!!


----------



## gator49 (Mar 13, 2022)

Thanks for the pics


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 13, 2022)

I'm looking for a rider condition set of truss rods for this 39 schwinn dx. If any out there....funds ready for the right set


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 13, 2022)

I’ll look if I have any extras!


----------



## IngoMike (Mar 13, 2022)

Thank you for those photos, but that's it? Two or three booths is all that I see, more photos please! I was trapped by life and could not make the 3 hour trip to be there so I am expecting some photos of all the good stuff I missed....


----------



## borgward (Mar 19, 2022)

Elk Grove - Where? CA, outside of Lodi, Stockton?


----------

